# Help with drywall after removing skylight



## diystephen (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a bathroom with a skylight, and the wife doesn't like he skylight for various reasons. We're going to get the roof done in the fall and just have them completely remove the skylight and cover the hole. I'm going to remove the drywall chase from the bathroom ceiling to the roof myself, as well as patch the bathroom ceiling. Since this is a full bathroom with an attic above; do I need any vapor barrier when I cover the hole in the bathroom ceiling with drywall? Thanks in advance.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

You don't want a vapor barrier on interior wall or ceiling just on exterior walls
It would be a good idea to use a mold res drywall. but if the rest of the ceiling is regular drywall probably wouldn't do much good


----------



## diystephen (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Wouldn't a bathroom ceiling with an attic above qualify as an outside wall? I'm just a little confused when to use vapor barrier, and if I'm going to do the work I want to make sure it's right.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just insulation will be fine.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

diystephen said:


> Thanks for the replies. Wouldn't a bathroom ceiling with an attic above qualify as an outside wall? I'm just a little confused when to use vapor barrier, and if I'm going to do the work I want to make sure it's right.


I have been a carpenter/ drywaller for 25yrs and never seen a vapor barrier next to the attic, there's no need.
And no its not conserded as exterior, you won't have moisture and big temperature change


----------

